

Coderaid - "Raid" for helping OSS projects - henrikhansen
http://www.reddit.com/r/coderaid/comments/e2udq/welcome_to_rcoderaid_what_is_this_heres_a_small/

======
rix0r
It's a great idea but honestly, I can't see this working in practice: the
suggested time frame is simply too small. For all but the most trivial
projects, you'd need _at least_ the first night/day to get familiar with the
code base before you can start doing anything useful.

------
wanderr
This simultaneously sounds like a fun idea, but I can't imagine any project
owners/maintainers being too happy about this being applied to /their/
project.

